# Mario or Sonic?



## CathoraGal (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty much what the title says. Do you prefer Sonic or Mario?

I like the character Sonic better (Not just because I'm a fur. No, really.) But I tend to prefer playing Mario games.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic by far.

My childhood best friend xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic is a faggot, and Mario just sucks

Luigi all the way



you should make a poll


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 29, 2009)

Mario.  They're both worn-out whores of franchises, but the Mario games still seem to be entertaining.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 29, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic. I'm a semi believer that Nintendo is out to hurt the image of Sonic. (lol I know, I know) Of course all the Mario games are gonna be good since Mario is their saviour. But don't forget, Sonic was this close >< to putting Nintendo out of business. Plus, I grew up with Sonic. And Tails is the best!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Mario. They're both worn-out whores of franchises, but the Mario games still seem to be entertaining.


 This.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

im gonna say sonic his games were epic up until sonic adventure 2 that was awesome then went down hill but mario games are better


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic, hands-down. Sonic 1 was my first game, and to me, Sonic has always been way past cool. [/lame Archie reference] Mario's awesome and all, but I'd rather play Sonic than Mario, in many cases. And yes, that does include _Sonic 2006_. I actually liked that game.

Can you turn this into a poll? x3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2009)

Both motherfuckers! 

I love playing both there games and wouldn't choose one. Mario's been around longer though but still they both have some pretty awesome games and if you don't like me picking both too bad.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Both of the franchises are pretty out of steam. I hate what both Mario and Sonic have become (pretty much exclusively gimmicks), and honestly, the old games were on par. Sonic is a better character design, though. Still, you have to hand it to Nintendo for making a fat plumber originally named "Jump Man" into an instantly-recognizable icon.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic is like a rock star.  He came on the scene, he was amazing, he blew everything away and became everyone's hero.  Then he went mad with fame, got addicted, started putting out crap and spiraled out of control.  Now, we're still fans of him but while we're interseted when he releases something new we just wish it'd be even half as good as his early stuff.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic. I'm sure that's what the majority of us will say. Keep in mind we're furries.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 29, 2009)

Mario, because he's awesome and he's never had a sidekick with an ear-rapingly horrible voice.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sonic is like a rock star. He came on the scene, he was amazing, he blew everything away and became everyone's hero. Then he went mad with fame, got addicted, started putting out crap and spiraled out of control. Now, we're still fans of him but while we're interseted when he releases something new we just wish it'd be even half as good as his early stuff.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll say Mario because I liked  Mario Kart when I was a kid.


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sonic is like a rock star.  He came on the scene, he was amazing, he blew everything away and became everyone's hero.  Then he went mad with fame, got addicted, started putting out crap and spiraled out of control.  Now, we're still fans of him but while we're interseted when he releases something new we just wish it'd be even half as good as his early stuff.


Yes

Poll has been added for you guise who asked.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 29, 2009)

If Sega really cared about Sonic, they'd go the Mega Man 9 route.  Build 'Sonic The Hedgehog 4', a retro, throw back game in the style of it's Genesis predecessors and release it as a downloadable game on all three major platforms.  Hell, put it on PSP too.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Sonic. I'm sure that's what the majority of us will say. Keep in mind we're furries.




You have a Gaia avatar.  Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 I just hate how they had to kill the chao garden.


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I just hate how they had to kill the chao garden.


The Chao Garden was awesome. I'd play random levels over and over just so I could make the perfect Chao.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic, because I don't like Nintendo games all that much, growing around SEGA and Sony.

I owned one Mario game, Mario Galaxy. I guess it wasn't a good introduction.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I owned one Mario game, Mario Galaxy. I guess it wasn't a good introduction.



Like the Sonic games, you really need to look at the originals - SMB1 through Super Mario World. Galaxy... Well, people ate it up, but...


----------



## Aurali (Jul 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Like the Sonic games, you really need to look at the originals - SMB1 through Super Mario World. Galaxy... Well, people ate it up, but...



I liked galaxy. Especially after that fluke sunshine... baaaaaghlflagh.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Eli said:


> I liked galaxy.



Well, I really loved the music, and the nods to SMB3, but the game itself... I don't know. It just seemed... Well, I don't know. I just don't know what to say about it. I don't hate it, but...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> If Sega really cared about Sonic, they'd go the Mega Man 9 route. Build 'Sonic The Hedgehog 4', a retro, throw back game in the style of it's Genesis predecessors and release it as a downloadable game on all three major platforms. Hell, put it on PSP too.


sup.





Also, Mega Man 9 isn't canon


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> sup.
> Also, Mega Man 9 isn't canon


 
That's not what I said.  That's not a sequel, that's a remake.  And it was also unpopular and laggy. D:


----------



## Lukar (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> sup.



Do not mention that atrocity. I love Sonic games, but the GBA port of Sonic 1 _sucked ass hard._


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Like the Sonic games, you really need to look at the originals - SMB1 through Super Mario World. Galaxy... Well, people ate it up, but...



I should also mention I owned a DS for a while, and I owned 64 DS. It also, didn't entertain me as much as Sonic Rush did. It was the only game I'd play, because the music was fast and catchy, the levels were challenging, and It was old-school sonic. No voice acting, just a plot that gets kicked to the side everytime we rock into a level.

I still think Sonic has a chance, but not on a console. The DS games were the best after Sonic 1 and 2 in my opinion.

Speaking of sonic rush...



AshleyAshes said:


> If Sega really cared about Sonic, they'd go the Mega Man 9 route. Build 'Sonic The Hedgehog 4', a retro, throw back game in the style of it's Genesis predecessors and release it as a downloadable game on all three major platforms. Hell, put it on PSP too.



Ashley, I don't know If you've seen rush, but it is basically that on the DS. Out before Mega Man 9. It got good reviews, but because the Sonic fandom is stupid, and most fans wanted more of what was in Sonic Unleashed, it got scraped after the sequel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeyK4M_vFlY

I love this game, and I still play it. It may seem slow, but it actually is pretty fast and challenging. Far from hold right to win.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 30, 2009)

More like muurrio arnt I wrong guys? How do I use meme?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

I like Mario.  Always have.  Almost all of the Mario universe's characters are likable IMO.

Tails was OK, didn't have that annoyingly smug "I just shit in your mailbox, asshole, catch me if you can" look all the time like the other characters.  Don't really like Sonic (the character).  Games are great.  Everything else is bad.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Robotniks Mean Bean Machine. FTW \m/
Also the chao garden and the games before Sonic Heroes. (It was okay but the focus of the game is teamwork *barf*)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> That's not what I said. That's not a sequel, that's a remake. And it was also unpopular and laggy. D:


 If sega can't do a remake of a port from the genesis, I'm pretty sure they can't do jackshit.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly... Neither. Chrono, Kirby, Ness, Tails, Fox, Falco, Wolf, Link, Megaman, Zero, Protoman, Samus... I could keep naming characters that aren't as iconic, but that I still like a hell of a lot more than either Mario or Sonic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> Chrono.


His game was shit.



Rai Toku said:


> Ness.


Rofl



Rai Toku said:


> Tails.


Miles per hour. 



Rai Toku said:


> Fox.


wut?



Rai Toku said:


> Megaman


Which one?




Rai Toku said:


> Zero


Zero is fucking shit, How could you ever say that?


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm entitled to my opinions, am I not?

As for which Megaman, I speak of the original, Protoman's brother.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 30, 2009)

Mario.  :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I'm entitled to my opinions, am I not?.


Well at least _try_ to name some better characters like: strider hiryu.


Rai Toku said:


> As for which Megaman, I speak of the original, Protoman's brother.


 Oh.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

who liked the sonic t.v series?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 30, 2009)

Mario will always beat sonic. Who wouldn't like an Italian plumber with a dinosaur as a pet who is constantly doing shrooms and jumping on turtles heads?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> and I owned 64 DS


Yeah, 64 isn't really the best place to start (the New Super Mario Bros would actually be a lot more indicative of what Mario built his fame upon). A lot of people absolutely adored 64, buuuut... That's just not the kind of gameplay that made Mario a classic. In fact, it's closer to the gameplay found in Galaxy. Like I've said before, I don't hate it, but it's... Different. And not inherently good. But people eat it up.



kitedj said:


> who liked the sonic t.v series?


Which one?  The one commonly called SatAM is currently the best series that's been produced, as far as quality goes, and that's the one I remember most from my childhood.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Miles per hour.



My god, I just noticed that.  Miles Prower.  Miles per hour.

I'm going to go be disappointed in myself now.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> My god, I just noticed that.  Miles Prower.  Miles per hour.
> 
> I'm going to go be disappointed in myself now.



That's... That's a really old... That's... Oh my.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> My god, I just noticed that.  Miles Prower.  Miles per hour.
> 
> I'm going to go be disappointed in myself now.



Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well at least _try_ to name some better characters like: strider hiryu.



Everyone has their own tastes, and it's rather difficult to name a character you've never heard of before.

To get back on topic, here are some more characters I like more than Sonic and Mario. Bass and Treble, Amaterasu Okami, Nights, Ark (from Terranigma), and Bonk (from Super Bonk).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> Everyone has their own tastes, and it's rather difficult to name a character you've never heard of before.


 Okay?



Rai Toku said:


> Bass and Treble


Yes.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally I still buy games for both franchises.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic.  Poor guy, I feel so bad for him.  Even if you don't like him, when ya see him, couldja give him a hug?

What he needs is less "power of friendship" and more twists and turns and loops. Yknow, like the good old days.

(And Nintendo IS out to kill him....lol)


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2009)

8-bit said:


> (And Nintendo IS out to kill him....lol)



Well, Sonic did almost kill Mario.

Almost.

And like any Italian would, he put a vendetta on him.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> who liked the sonic t.v series?


 My friend teh (extremely rare) straight male rabbit is obsessed with Sonic.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> who liked the sonic t.v series?



I liked Sonic Underground and Sonic X, although 4Kids ruined X. Not because of the voice actors (Honestly, 4Kids hired betters voice actors, in most characters' cases. Example: Tails), though. They made it _way_ too stupid.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 30, 2009)

No.  Sonic was ruined when it came to the TV.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No.  Sonic was ruined when it came to the TV.



Methinks you missed the good one. There have been quite a few TV series now - AoStH/Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, which was an ADHD drug trip; SatAM/Sonic the Hedgehog, which was pretty universally considered to be an awesome series and still has a bit of a following; SU/Sonic Underground, which was... Some... Strange bastardization with palette-swapped Sonics who fight with the power of music; Aaaand Sonic X. ... Yeeeeeeah...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 30, 2009)

I liked the one up until SatAM.  That's when they started throwing all the bullshit characters in.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2009)

I see Sonic as a cliche'd X-games fag who's past his prime.

Mario is, however, a fatass Brooklyn plumber who pops mushrooms and saves the world. That makes him one of the most awesome and original characters upon creation. 

After 20 years of franchise whoring, Mario is still entertaining while Sonic is a decrepit shell of himself that needs to be put out of his misery.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> After 20 years of franchise whoring, Mario is still entertaining while Sonic is a decrepit shell of himself that needs to be put out of his misery.



Frankly, the Mario games haven't been very entertaining since Mario 64 until very recently. Mario Sunshine and virtually every Mario game on the Gamecube and early on with the Wii were gimmick-games like Mario Strikers, Mario Tennis, etc. However, The New Super Mario Bros is indeed an awesome game, and I might need a Wii to play the next game in the series.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Sonic satAM was epic upon epic upon epic. I have the theme as a Ringtone ID for my friend Steve. We're both SEGA nerds.

And the original show probably dropped my IQ when I was watching it when young. As the Nostalgia Critic would say, "HOW CAN YOU BLOW INTO YOUR HAND AND MAKE A WOMAN?". There was so much wrong with that show, it's un-believable.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Sonic satAM was epic upon epic upon epic. I have the theme as a Ringtone ID for my friend Steve. We're both SEGA nerds.
> 
> And the original show probably dropped my IQ when I was watching it when young. As the Nostalgia Critic would say, "HOW CAN YOU BLOW INTO YOUR HAND AND MAKE A WOMAN?". There was so much wrong with that show, it's un-believable.



Sat AM was way better. It actually had a contiguous story between episodes. Not to mention it held better to the game's story as well.

The other one tried too hard to be funny. And what was with Sonic's obsession with chilidogs? If anything, a character who could run as fast as he did would be promoting healthier foods. :/


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Sat AM was way better. It actually had a contiguous story between episodes. Not to mention it held better to the game's story as well.
> 
> The other one tried too hard to be funny. And what was with Sonic's obsession with chilidogs? If anything, a character who could run as fast as he did would be promoting healthier foods. :/



I agree with Sat AM being better. It was the best, IMO.

I don't really get that, or using Jaheel White (however you spell his name) as the Voice actor.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I agree with Sat AM being better. It was the best, IMO.
> 
> I don't really get that, or using Jaheel White (however you spell his name) as the Voice actor.



Urkel.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Urkel.



Lol. Close enough.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 31, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Sat AM was way better. It actually had a contiguous story between episodes. Not to mention it held better to the game's story as well.
> 
> The other one tried too hard to be funny. And what was with Sonic's obsession with chilidogs? If anything, a character who could run as fast as he did would be promoting healthier foods. :/



He still has that obsession. He has two of them at the beginning of The Black Knight.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 31, 2009)

I never got into the old sonic games.  I just couldnt get past the first level lol.  I like luigi more.  They should make Paper Luigi (if you ever played paper mario and the thousand year door, you can hear about luigi's story.  I think they should make that into a game.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> He still has that obsession. He has two of them at the beginning of The Black Knight.



Really? After _all these years_ the best thing they could dig up to expand Sonic's character was his fetish for chili dogs from the DIC cartoons?

Somehow, I figured the title "Sonic and the Black Knight" would end in epic failure. Who could have known it started out that way?


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 31, 2009)

And no one seems to want to mention the horror that was... the Sonic OVA.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 31, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> And no one seems to want to mention the horror that was... the Sonic OVA.



I thought people liked it? Although I haven't seen it, so...



Runefox said:


> Really? After _all these years_ the best thing they could dig up to expand Sonic's character was his fetish for chili dogs from the DIC cartoons?
> 
> Somehow, I figured the title "Sonic and the Black Knight" would end in epic failure. Who could have known it started out that way?



The game had a great story... it was just way too short. I beat the game in about two days (even less if you count how long I actually spent playing the game).


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> And no one seems to want to mention the horror that was... the Sonic OVA.



I'M AFWAID OF LIGHTNING!

Actually, the OVA was quirky and rather OK. The voices were just really weird.


----------



## CubeJackal (Jul 31, 2009)

Luigi combined with Tails?

DO WANT


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

there is no both option so i picked other.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> And no one seems to want to mention the horror that was... the Sonic OVA.








I found the movie so atrocious, I watched it over and over for that whole day. Just put the Laptop on my bed, and took in the awful. I think I'm the only one Reserved on Netflix for the DVD.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

Sonic games have never been good and Mario games have always been great.  Not much of a real decision to make, there.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 1, 2009)

Sonic games are terrible now. Terrible.

They aren't even *Sonic games* at all, really: just STUFF happening with Sonic being there. Like that new one with him and the sword.
They're just making games and using the hedgehog to sell them, regardless of what it's like.

I miss the old SEGA MegaDrive days, but they're dead. At least Mario games are sometimes fun, even if Mario himself is a weirdo.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

I choose Luigi.  Anyway, since I can't its obviously mario.  The mario games were about a billion times better than sonic, especially nowadays.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Sonic games are terrible now. Terrible.
> 
> They aren't even *Sonic games* at all, really: just STUFF happening with Sonic being there. Like that new one with him and the sword.
> They're just making games and using the hedgehog to sell them, regardless of what it's like.
> ...



I just say, look at Sonic Rush. Play, Sonic Rush. It's what a Modern Sonic game should be. The first one, at least. I haven't gotten a chance to play the Sequel.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sonic games have never been good and Mario games have always been great.  Not much of a real decision to make, there.



True.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sonic games have never been good and Mario games have always been great.  Not much of a real decision to make, there.


This
<3


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sonic games have never been good and Mario games have always been great.  Not much of a real decision to make, there.



I personally don't like Mario. I think his games are boring and dragged out. And I mean ALL of them. Even Mario Bros. 3, I still would rather take Sonic 3 over it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sonic games have never been good and Mario games have always been great.  Not much of a real decision to make, there.



I disagree. The original Sonic games were definitely good, just as Mario was. They're two very different games with only slightly similar gameplay formulas (they're stage-based platformers). Liking one does not necessitate hatred for the other.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I personally don't like Mario. I think his games are boring and dragged out. And I mean ALL of them. Even Mario Bros. 3, I still would rather take Sonic 3 over it.


 
Good Mario games:
Super Mario bros. 1
Super Mario bros. 2
Super Mario bros. USA
Super Mario bros. 3
Super Mario World 
Super Mario Land
New Super Mario bros. 
Super Mario Land 2

Good Sonic games:
Sonic 1
Sonic 2 /& Knuckles 
Sonic 3 /& Knuckles 
Sonic & Knuckles 

What now?


----------



## Lukar (Aug 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good Mario games:
> Super Mario bros. 1
> Super Mario bros. 2
> Super Mario bros. USA
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good Mario games:
> Super Mario bros. 1
> Super Mario bros. 2
> Super Mario bros. USA
> ...



You forgot Yoshi's Island. YOU ARE A HERETIC!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good Mario games:
> Super Mario bros. 1
> Super Mario bros. 2


Same game. SMB2 (the real one) is a level pack with an extra character, one of the reasons (aside from perceived excess difficulty) it wasn't brought over initially.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good Mario games:
> Super Mario bros. 1
> Super Mario bros. 2
> Super Mario bros. USA
> ...



I believe that's my opinion, that's what now.

To be completely honest though, I was kinda raised away from Nintendo. My first real Nintendo Console is the Wii, and I don't really like it all that much. I owned a GBA, and a DS, but I like My PSX, PS2, and PSP much better than any of the current consoles, and PS2 more than any, period.

But, my opinions. I like Sonic, but I like the older Sonic style of Game-Play. I don't like Mario Bros, or Mario Galaxy. Not my game. Give me some Kingdom Hearts, or Final Fantasy VI or VII, and I'll be much more happy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Fix'd.


 Sonic Boom is the_ only_ good thing in Sonic CD. :V


Runefox said:


> Same game. SMB2 (the real one) is a level pack with an extra character, one of the reasons (aside from perceived excess difficulty) it wasn't brought over initially.


 It's still a good mario game.


Eli said:


> You forgot Yoshi's Island. YOU ARE A HERETIC!


 Babies in _my_ mario game?


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> You forgot Yoshi's Island. YOU ARE A HERETIC!



Yoshi's island was fucking awesome. >:C


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 2, 2009)

Mario all the way.  His games are still entertaining, even after he made the jump to 3-D.
Sonic, on the other hand?  Soon as he went 3-D, everything seemed to go downhill for him.  His games no longer have any substance to them, they've just become all flashy and extreme.  The only attempt they ever made to capitalize on the old Sonic they botched horribly, and instead of trying to correct their mistake, Sega just assumes people don't want anything to do with old Sonic anymore and have moved on making games with one gimmick after another: swords, were-whatever, the umpteenth new character...
Mario?  He didn't need to change at all to stay popular with gamers; he's still the same plumber who ran through the Mushroom Kingdoom 25 or so years ago.  And aside from wearing short sleeves during Super Mario Sunshine, he never even had to change his look.

And I dislike the SatAM series because I see it as an enabler for all the stupid SERIOUS BUSINESS plots that have plagued every Sonic game since the first Adventure.  That never needed to change, things were fine with "Robotnik made robots out of animals; go save them!"


...I think that's the nerdiest thing I've ever written here.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 2, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I'll say Mario because I liked  Mario Kart when I was a kid.



Using this logic I'm going to say Crash Bandicoot. Because Crash Team Racing was awesome.

First Mario Kart looks boring.

But in all seriousness, if I had to choose one, I find Sonic a better character, even though Mario was what got me into drawing when i was a kid.

Why?

Because I thought the first SMB game was okay, but boring. So I drew stuff to make it better. Mainly making it into a beat-em-up.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Fix'd.



You listed Sonic Adventure 2, or as Gabe so fittingly labeled it, 'Tail and Knuckles Shitty Adventure'


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 2, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> First Mario Kart looks boring.



Your the reason the guys in the Treehouse stuck that hidden quiz message in Super Paper Mario, you know that?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

> And I dislike the SatAM series because I see it as an enabler for all the stupid SERIOUS BUSINESS plots that have plagued every Sonic game since the first Adventure. That never needed to change, things were fine with "Robotnik made robots out of animals; go save them!"


That basically _was_ the plot of SatAM, though; They just spun it a different way. When you go back to basics and don't ever deviate, you get something like AoStH. Which was an abomination.



> You listed Sonic Adventure 2, or as Gabe so fittingly labeled it, 'Tail and Knuckles Shitty Adventure'


Well, SA2 wasn't really a Sonic Adventure game; It was linear, and it didn't really have the freedom to explore that SA1 did. It really should have been called something else. In its defence, though, it did enhance the gameplay of the action stages from SA1, and improved the camera. So even if you don't like the story or extra characters, the gameplay (and if you want to go there, the graphics and sound, including voiceovers) was certainly a lot smoother.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 2, 2009)

Sonic easily.  Mario is boring as hell by comparison.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2009)

Mario.

Mario keeps shit simple. No screwing up the characters with needless backstory no one cares about, that tries to overshadow the actual gameplay.

Plus, he has more variety in the line of powers and attacks, which keeps things more interesting.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Sonic easily.  Mario is boring as hell by comparison.



Mario 64, don't tell me that game was not awesome.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Mario.
> 
> Mario keeps shit simple. No screwing up the characters with needless backstory no one cares about, that tries to overshadow the actual gameplay.


Yes, and instead we get Mario Tennis, Mario Sunshine, Mario Golf, Mario Party, Mario Strikers, etc, etc, etc, ad nauseum.  Of course, Sonic's not much better. What I'm trying to say is, they both suck now. _Badly_. Sure, Mario has the New Super Mario Bros series, but the GBA/DS Sonic games are pretty much that for Sonic.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yes, and instead we get Mario Tennis, Mario Sunshine, Mario Golf, Mario Party, Mario Strikers, etc, etc, etc, ad nauseum.  Of course, Sonic's not much better. What I'm trying to say is, they both suck now. _Badly_. Sure, Mario has the New Super Mario Bros series, but the GBA/DS Sonic games are pretty much that for Sonic.



So it ultimately boils down to personal preference and little more? I disagree somewhat - Mario has had more "smack 'em right outta the park" successes than Sonic, IMO.  New SMB is outstanding (and incredibly difficult for me), Mario 64 and 64 DS were both incredible (the DS version was a little wonky control-wise), SMB 3 is rightfully widely considered one of the BEST NES games of all time (and one of the best games on a console, period), the first SMB is emblematic of the beginning of the video game golden age and is a good game in its own right...

Mario's got a shit-ton more cred than Sonic.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> So it ultimately boils down to personal preference and little more? I disagree somewhat - Mario has had more "smack 'em right outta the park" successes than Sonic, IMO.  New SMB is outstanding (and incredibly difficult for me), Mario 64 and 64 DS were both incredible (the DS version was a little wonky control-wise),


Mario 64 and 64DS don't really count; I'm more talking about the current state of the franchises, and 64DS was a cashgrab re-release with a few extra features and slightly updated graphics, much like the Sonic Adventure re-releases on the Gamecube were.



> SMB 3 is rightfully widely considered one of the BEST NES games of all time (and one of the best games on a console, period), the first SMB is emblematic of the beginning of the video game golden age and is a good game in its own right...


And I don't disagree - Super Mario Bros 3 was _amazing_, but I'm talking about how both franchises are _currently_ doing. Past successes have nothing to do with releasing shitgames all over the place with little gameplay hoping that people will buy it because it has Mario / Sonic / Mario AND Sonic in it.



> Mario's got a shit-ton more cred than Sonic.


And it's been ruined for me thanks to the post-64 era Mario games that have nothing to do with Mario other than name and inclusion of the character. The only true Mario games since have been Mario Galaxy (whose music was awesome but gameplay wasn't so great - At least, that's how I see it) and the New Super Mario Bros series, which is precisely awesome, each with one release and an upcoming sequel.

For me, both Mario and Sonic are all but dead. As far as their past successes go, I'm a gamer. I grew up with all of it, and I loved all of it. But what they are now has nothing to do with what they used to be.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yes, and instead we get Mario Tennis, Mario Sunshine, Mario Golf, Mario Party, Mario Strikers, etc, etc, etc, ad nauseum.  Of course, Sonic's not much better. What I'm trying to say is, they both suck now. _Badly_. Sure, Mario has the New Super Mario Bros series, but the GBA/DS Sonic games are pretty much that for Sonic.



Tennis, Gold, Strikers all rock. Don't rip on them if you haven't played them.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Tennis, Gold, Strikers all rock. Don't rip on them if you haven't played them.



I have. Strikers _in particular_ strikes me as completely dull. It has one or two gameplay elements, period, and these all become completely moot the moment you unlock the secret team (using it is an instant win for whoever's using it). It has zero balance, the gameplay consists of hitting buttons in time with a meter, and that's just basically it. It was novel for the first hour or so, but it's so easy to master that there's no point in playing for any longer than that.

Mario Tennis does have some interesting elements; However, it's still not a Mario game, and that's what I'm talking about here. It could easily be a Miis-only game, or a Sonic game, or a Metroid game, or anything you wanted to brand it, really. All of these games are cash-cows that have nothing to do with Mario.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 2, 2009)

I grew up with mario myself. In fact for the longest time the SNES games consisted of:

Mario Paint
SMB All stars
SMWorld
MK2
MK3
UMK3
Earthworm Jim
Madden 98.

However I'd still say I like Sonic better, and as of now, it's really just Sega's gimmicky Sonic Games vs. Nintendo's Gimmicky Mario games + Brand recognition

And SMB3 was good, don't get me wrong, but it's not on any of my top lists.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

Neither. 

Both franchises need to just curl up and die already.

Mario and Sonic have been whored out so much that anything associated with them nowadays has got to have AIDs and therefore should not be touched.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Neither.
> 
> Both franchises need to just curl up and die already.
> 
> Mario and Sonic have been whored out so much that anything associated with them nowadays has got to have AIDs and therefore should not be touched.



But I want more mario. MORE! MORE!

*can't wait for Mario Galaxy 2*


----------



## Lukar (Aug 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> But I want more mario. MORE! MORE!
> 
> *can't wait for Mario Galaxy 2*



Galaxy 2 looks exactly like the original Galaxy. Atleast NSMB has significant new features.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 3, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Galaxy 2 looks exactly like the original Galaxy.



Of course it does. It's the direct sequel. And it uses every(?) concept that was scrapped for the first one.


----------



## Yandere (Aug 4, 2009)

Mario!


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Galaxy 2 looks exactly like the original Galaxy.



I loved the engine, I loved the mechanics and design. It's less story based and more level based. If they pull this off well, I'll buy it. It also introduces Yoshi/wiimote interaction, if you want to try something new.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 4, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Neither.
> 
> Both franchises need to just curl up and die already.
> 
> Mario and Sonic have been whored out so much that anything associated with them nowadays has got to have AIDs and therefore should not be touched.



Personally I'm not going by what they are now (especially since the newest Sonic gave I've played was Sonic Battle. For Mario, a few minutes of Mario Kart Double Dash), but just the characters themselves.

I think the only reason Mario is more sucessful is simply because Nintendo whored him out the right way with so many unrelated games. I can't say anything about the newer games but Sonic's been too typecasted to continue on. Mario goes through more gimmicks than Sonic, and a lot of people have said that sonic should stick to 2D platforming (of that Sonic should die). 

Had Nintendo actually made more legitimate Mario games as well as not having a fanbase that thinks Nintendo could do no wrong (like a friend I had though. Seriously. Other than the Virtual Boy.), then Mario would be on the exact same boat as Sonic aside from game quality.


----------



## Dayken (Aug 4, 2009)

Mario. Both Sonic and Mario have degraded over the years, but at worst Mario has been merely "eh", as opposed to "oh dear god no" with Sonic's lowest points.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 4, 2009)

Mario easily. The games are better and he isn't a cocky bastard.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 5, 2009)

Does Mario even have a personality besides being the Hero?


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 5, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Does Mario even have a personality besides being the Hero?



Yes!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSiAWRWgkAs&feature=related


----------

